

OlaCab‬ drivers stole lakhs from you today… and the company doesn’t care - kshatrea
https://www.facebook.com/anindo.ghosh/posts/10152827334926710?fref=nf&pnref=story

======
kshatrea
I found this highly relevant so posted it - India being a nation where the
rule of law is weak, corporatism and scummy behavior like this works really
well. Considering that the only way to hit these companies where it hurts is
by letting their investors come to know, this is a post relevant to HN where
hopefully some of the investors read it.

